# Baby spoo excessive peeing!!



## Belle12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello lady's and gents, I recently acquired a puppy spoo that's 9 weeks old. The first night he was calm and loving. The next day he started drinking a lot of water, and we thought it was normal because he was breathing heavy. The following day he just started biting everything, which I think it's because he might be teething. He's temperament was nothing like my other spoo "belle" she's a female. But my concern is that he drinks a lot of water and pees a lot. In one day I counted 17 pees, which I think is a lot. I've tried searching but their are to many variables out there and hopefully you guys with more experience chime in and help out. I'm scheduling a vet appointment tomorrow, so hopefully he's a healthy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He's a puppy - after years with a well trained adult, you forget how crazy the first year is -- peeing and pooping constantly, shark puppy mouth biting and chewing on everything, including you, etc. the first six months with my latest puppy 
I must have muttered 'never again, I am too old for this" a hundred times a day. But now at 15 months she has settled into a remarkable dog, and I can even envision doing it one more time.
Hang in there, and keep doing it right, and you will be rewarded with another fantastic dog pretty soon!


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine was also like this. Up towards 18 times a day at the most. Turned out he had a UTI. Maybe Get a pee sample testes just in case?


----------



## Belle12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you for the quick replies, it could be that it's been while since my other spoo is almost 2. But this guy is something else, he's adorable but a headache. Will take pics soon, and I like said, with a vet visit hopefully everything is ok


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

UTI is definitely a possibility especially if he is peeing (or trying to pee) many times within a short period of time. I would definitely try to get a urine sample. Wait until he starts peeing and stick a clean container under him. The vet will want a "mid-stream" sample. It is easier than you might think to get the sample.


----------



## Belle12 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he's not trying to mark he's territory, is just excessive peeing so I will definitely take a sample of his urine.


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Poodles do have a genetic problem called Renal Dysplasia especially standards and toys who are more prone to this condition. It occurs when 2 parents who both carry the gene are mated, many people do not realise about this condition or the implications. One of the first indicators is excessive peeing and water intake. you need to try and catch the first morning urine and have it tested for the specific gravity which is a strong indicator of the condition. also blood tests to look at renal levels. there is a DNA test specific for this condition. Basically the puppy's kidney do not develop and remain foetal size and eventually worst case scenario is pups do not survive in those pups with mild cases they will manage 12 months at best. It is probably not this condition and as everyone has said more likely just a nervous puppy settling into new environment and here a pee, there a pee, everywhere a pee pee! But best to be safe and have the tests done. Juvenile Renal Disease in Standard Poodles


----------



## Belle12 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really hope is not Renal Dysplasia, because I would really be broken if he goes too soon!!!! He's going to the vet today so I will definitely let the vet know about this. Thanks so much


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What did the vet say? Hopefully nothing serious.

Fingers crossed here for you.


----------



## Belle12 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have to take a urine sample, but the vet said its nothing serious when she gave him a physical. He did have a small irritation on his gum, so that could have been the issue of him drinking a lot of water and as a result peeing. So Monday my wife is taking the pee sample just to make sure is not nothing serious or a UTI. Thanks again you guys for all the feedback..


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope Belle's condition has improved. The first years can really be tough. You need to pay close attention to their health and their routine. Potty training can be cumbersome if you have a dog that pees a lot so it is important that you get them trained starting at an early age. But if your dog goes just anywhere, then it might me a sign of renal problems.


----------

